# Loft ventilation,need help with some ideas



## Pigeonjunkie (Aug 3, 2021)

So I bought a shed this year to use as my new racing coop,it is 8x20 and i didn't place it in the best location and im having a little trouble with getting the ventilation right,now I know its not gonna be perfect and constant because of the weather changes and the high humidity we have over,plus its not insulated.So the loft was placed directly behind a barn thats on the property which houses my breeders upstairs,I used to race out of it,its nice because its very high up and the young birds always trap very easy but was having problems with the heat up there so I decided to buy a shed and race out of that instead,so anyways the shed was placed directly behind that barn and the back of the shed is only about 5 feet from the barn,and with the barn being double the height it completely blocks the morning sun from hitting the shed.The back of the shed is facing straight east,the face of the shed which Is where the door,windows,aviary,and landing pad are located faces straight west,and looking at the front of the loft the left wall faces straight north and the right side wall faces straight south.Each side wall has a vent at the top of the wall as high as they can be placed ,that came with the shed.And I added 4 of the same vents in the front and 4 in the back of the loft at the very bottom of the loft,and those vents all have a wooden door that I can open and close to block or let in air,also the coop has a metal roof(which was a horrible idea,it was the same price as the shingled roof and the salesman convinced me that it would last forever unlike shingles and it was same price so I said say less ill take the dark grey metal roof which at the time I didn't know would absorb lots of heat)How can I make sure the loft has good ventilation,without draft? I don't think i placed the loft facing the right direction,and I do not plan on moving the loft at this point,but hope I can still make it work,I am paint the metal roof with reflective white cool roof paint so that should help with the heat,and I also have a fan on the top right side wall where the vent was,I removed the vent and put some wire and added the fan blowing straight out of the wire,i usually keep the 4 vents open that are on the front wall of the loft at the very bottom and the fan running most of the afternoon but feel like the ventilation still isn't right,the roof is a regular garden shed style roof with even pitch on both sides,and with the barn being directly behind the loft im not sure where to pull in fresh air and where to have it exit the loft.also the loft is on cement blocks about 13 inches off the ground.any tips or advice would be appreciated thank you


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello, 

Show me a pic of all 4 sides of the shed., Please update for me to help you.


----------

